# i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?



## MrEgoshooter (9. Mai 2016)

*i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*

Moin,
ich hab folgendes Anliegen ich habs geschafft meinen i7 auf 4,4 Ghz stabil zum laufen zu kriegen, jedoch sind mir knapp 80°C trotz des Shadow Rock von Be Quiet n bisschen zu warm vorallem wenns richtig Sommer wird. Da ich mir sowieso ein neues Gehäuse zulegen will und meinen PC zerlegen muss, dachte ich mir bau ich gleich eine Wakü mit ein, jetz ist meine Frage lohnt sich eine Eigenbau WaKü oder reicht eine wie zB: Raijintek Triton Core Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 240mm aus?

Grüße


----------



## Erok (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*

Hi  

Die von Dir gewählte AiO ist nicht zu empfehlen.

Wenn es unbedingt eine AiO sein soll, greif zur Enermax : Enermax Liqtech 240 (ELC-LT240-HP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten wärst Du aber genauso gut mit dem beQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3 bedient : be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dieser ist in der Leistung genauso gut wie die Triton, dabei aber deutlich leiser  

Die Enermax ist ungefähr genauso leise, und paar Grad besser in der Kühlung, welche aber fast 30 Euro Aufpreis nicht wirklich rechtfertigen 

Vorteil AiO ist lediglich dann, wenn Du wenig Platz im Gehäuse hast, für einen grossen Luftkühler. Wenn Du das neue Gehäuse jedoch auf den Dark Rock Pro 3 schon ausrichten würdest, wärst Du damit auf jedenfall bestens bedient  

Greetz Erok


----------



## ForrestGump (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*

Sollte er aber die CPU weiter übertackten, kannste den Fuftkühler eh in die Tonne hauen.


----------



## Erok (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*



ForrestGump schrieb:


> Sollte er aber die CPU weiter übertackten, kannste den Fuftkühler eh in die Tonne hauen.



Einen I7 4790K kannst Du sowieso nur vernünftig bis ca 4,5 - 4,6 Ghz übertakten. Dafür reicht auch der Dark Rock Pro 3 aus, wenn er die Spannungen nicht zu hoch ansetzen muss.

Alles darüber hinaus ist selbst eine AiO völliger Quatsch bei dieser CPU, und das weitere OC-Potential zu gering, um hier 300 Euro oder mehr für eine richtige Wasserkühlung zu investieren. 

Dann lieber den I7 4790K zu einem guten Kurs verkaufen, und auf einen I7 6700K umrüsten. Diese werden bei weitem nicht so heiss wie der 4790K 

Greetz Erok


----------



## ForrestGump (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*

@ Erok : Einen I7 4790K kannst Du sowieso nur vernünftig bis ca 4,5 - 4,6 Ghz übertakten. Dafür reicht auch der Dark Rock Pro 3 aus, wenn er die Spannungen nicht zu hoch ansetzen muss.
So ein schwachsinn !! meiner läuft stabiel @ 4,9GHz unter Wakü !!


----------



## GrueneMelone (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*

Es ging um vernünftig denke ich Bezug auf Mehrleistung/MehrStromverbrauch. Vielleicht hattest du da auch Glück bei deinem. Nach Garantieende sollte Köpfen finde ich in Betracht gezogen werden!


----------



## ForrestGump (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*

Und der wechsel von 4790K auf 6700k lohnt nicht wirklich wegen ca . 5% mehr Leistung !!!
Den SCHROTTLAKE kannste in die TONNE hauen !!!!


----------



## hanrot (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*

Ich zitiere mich kurz mal selbst sehr geehrter ForrestGump trollibert:


hanrot schrieb:


> Alter jetzt mal ernsthaft was ist eigentlich bei dir los? Das ist die ungefähr 5. gleichlautende und falsche Aussage von dir diese Woche. Nur weil du damit gerne rumspamst wird es nicht wahrer. Ein 6700k liegt mometan 10% einem 4790k und besitzt die deutlich modernere Plattform. Sag du mir ob da der Aufpreis von momentan 15 Euro gerechtfertigt ist.
> Punkt 2. Es heißt "mehr Leistung als" und nicht "wie".
> Falls du trollen möchtest könnte ich deinen Denkansatz zumindest noch nachvollziehen, falls du das ernst meinen solltest tust du mir einfach leid.



So davon abgesehen: Von einem 4790k auf den 6700k zu wechseln ist nicht sinnvoll, da du ja schon ein durchaus potentes System besitzt. Wenn du jetzt eine deutlich Leistungsschwächeres Haswell CPU benutzen würdest, oder es in jedem Fall eine Neuanschaffung wäre könnte man darüber nachdenken. 
Skylake ist wirklich etwas kühler als Haswell, den Kohl macht das aber auch nicht mehr fett.


----------



## Erok (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*



ForrestGump schrieb:


> @ Erok : Einen I7 4790K kannst Du sowieso nur vernünftig bis ca 4,5 - 4,6 Ghz übertakten. Dafür reicht auch der Dark Rock Pro 3 aus, wenn er die Spannungen nicht zu hoch ansetzen muss.
> So ein schwachsinn !! meiner läuft stabiel @ 4,9GHz unter Wakü !!



Du solltest genau lesen was ich schreibe. Dann ersparst Du Dir auch solche sinnfreien Beiträge  

Greetz Erok


----------



## hanrot (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*

@topic: Eine gute AiO bekommst du ungefähr ab 100 Euro, für deutlich weniger kann man aber schon sehr potente Luftkühler mit einer mindestens vergleichbaren Leistung bekommen. Ich habe selbst eine AiO und bin mit dieser Lösung überaus zufrieden, allerdings war ich auch bereit die Nachteile bewusst in Kauf zu nehmen und die Optik spielte bei mir eine wichtige Rolle.
Die Enermax Liqtech erfreut sich im Gegensatz zur Liqmax 2 eines ganz guten Rufs. Leider muss man allerdings bei den meisten AiOs noch einmal Geld für leisere und effizientere Lüfter einplanen.
Empfehlen kann ich dir noch die Silverstone tundra TD02-E.


----------



## jkox11 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*

Hier noch mal eine dritte Meinung: 

Kannst du den Vcore noch senken? 
Wenn ja, bleib beim BeQuiet. 
Wenn du diese 80 Grad nur in Prime hast, kannst du unbesorgt daddeln, rechne gute 20 Grad weniger bei den Spielen. 
80 Grad bei Games ist schon sehr hitzig, besonders bei 4,4Ghz, da hast du dir dann einen echten Hitzkopf ergattert  

Das Shadow Rock ist zwar auch nicht das Wahre, müsste eigentlich aber reichen. 
Selbst bei 80 Grad kannst du noch problemlos spielen ohne dass dir die CPU wegbrennt. 

Entweder einen besseren Kühler zulegen (à la Dark Rock Pro 3, Olymp oder Noctua D15) oder eine AiO, wo du aber mit Pech eine laute Pumpe hast und eh fast immer die Lüfter austauschen musst. 
Eine Verbesserung der Temps ist bei beiden Lösungen aber drin, ob's jetzt 10 Grad weniger sind, ist aber fraglich. 

Ich würde entweder die Vcore noch ein wenig senken oder die CPU auf 4,2-4,3 runtersetzen, den Unterschied spürst du eh nicht


----------



## Erok (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*

Mal noch anders gefragt :

Hast Du die CPU dauerhaft auf 4,4 Ghz auf allen 4 Kernen am takten unter Windows, oder taktet sich die CPU zum Beispiel auf dem Desktop oder beim surfen im Internet automatisch herunter ?

Denn 4,4 Ghz ist ja schon der normale Turbo-Takt des I7 4790K und das sollte er normalerweise auch locker mit dem Shadow Rock auf allen 4 Kernen bringen können.

Greetz Erok


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*



MrEgoshooter schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich hab folgendes Anliegen ich habs geschafft meinen i7 auf 4,4 Ghz stabil zum laufen zu kriegen, jedoch sind mir knapp 80°C trotz des Shadow Rock von Be Quiet n bisschen zu warm vorallem wenns richtig Sommer wird. Da ich mir sowieso ein neues Gehäuse zulegen will und meinen PC zerlegen muss, dachte ich mir bau ich gleich eine Wakü mit ein, jetz ist meine Frage lohnt sich eine Eigenbau WaKü oder reicht eine wie zB: Raijintek Triton Core Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 240mm aus?
> 
> Grüße



eine Eigenbau Wakü lohnt sich immer nur mäßig - in erster linie handelt es sich um ein "Lifestyle" Feature, da die 3-600€ die dich eine vernünftige WaKü kosten in keinem Verhältnis zum Ertrag stehen,
wenn jedoch Wassergekühlt werden soll, dann würde ich definitv zu einer Custom greifen

wieso?

1. AiO ist meist nur wenige %- Punkte besser als ein guter Lüftkühler z.B. Macho HR-02 x2 oder Dark Rock Pro 3 etc
2. AiO ist fast immer zu laut verglichen mit Custom Komponenten
3. Wenn du nur CPU kühlen willst, dann kommst du mit ca. 175€ (60€ Pumpe + AGB, 50€ Radiator, 40€ Block, 25€ für Lüfter) für eine Custom aus und diese Kühlt meist deutlich besser als die AiO, außerdem
ist sie jederzeit erweiterbar und sieht einfach geil aus
4.  Explizit die Triton ist nicht nur lauter als einige vergleichbare Kühlungen sondern hat auch noch Probleme mit rissen im Plexiglas
5. wenn du einfach nur die CPU auf ~4,5 laufen lassen willst kauf dir einfach nen großen Luftkühler kaufen - wenn aber nur wasser in Frage kommt, dann geh auf eine Custom Kühlung

zu/an Erok und ForrestGump - locker bleiben jungs


----------



## lunaticx (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*

@TE

Mit wieviel Volt läuft er denn ? 1,2 ? 1,25 ?

Mit AiO-Wakü kannste sicherlich noch das ein oder andere Grad rauskitzeln.
Problem ist eben das DevilsCanyon ein kleiner Hitzkopf ist ... wenn du nicht grad ein Spitzensample und anständig aufgetragene WLP zwischen DIE und IHS erwischst.

Was du auch machen kannst (allerdings mit Risikio verbunden) -> Köpf das Ding. Bringt dir irgendwas zwischen 5 - 10 Grad

@Erok | Forrest
Wollt ihr en Sandförmchen und nen Sandkasten ?


----------



## MrEgoshooter (9. Mai 2016)

Momentan läuft er mit 4,2 Ghz bei 1,07 V und 76°C Max in Prime und mein Kühler ist der Shadow Rock 2 nicht der alte. Hab ich verwechselt. 
Mein Gehäuse wird wahrscheinlich das 8602225 - Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster Midi ich dachte so an 250 Euro für beides zusammen, aber ne Eigenbau-Wakü kommt halt wesentlich teurer, es sei denn ich fräs mir den CPU-Block selber 

Die Hydro von Corsair ist auch icht wirklich was oder?



lunaticx schrieb:


> Was du auch machen kannst (allerdings mit Risikio verbunden) -> Köpf das Ding. Bringt dir irgendwas zwischen 5 - 10 Grad



Köppen wollte ich eigentlich nur im Notfall (muss mir ne vernünftige WLP besorgen blabla).


----------



## jumpel (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*



MrEgoshooter schrieb:


> Momentan läuft er mit 4,2 Ghz bei 1,07 V und 76°C Max in Prime [...]



Wow, das hört sich krass an.
Ich komme bei 1,312 Volt auch auf etwa ~75°C in prime95 Ver 27.9
Ist bei mir aber ein 6600K
Wie sieht denn deine restliche Gehäuseblüftung aus und mit wieviel u/min dreht dein CPU Lüfter?


----------



## Erok (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*

Hi 

wenn die Temps nur in Prime so hoch sind, ist das bedenkenlos. Denn über einen längeren Zeitraum wird Dein PC nie unter Vollast laufen. 

Hast Du denn mal bei Aquatuning Germany rein geschaut ? Dort werden Set`s von Custom - Wasserkühlungen angeboten, die bei ca 140 bis 170 Euro liegen. Das wäre ja dann mit den 100 Euro für das Gehäuse im Budget 

Guckst Du hier : Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


Bei den Corsair-AiO`s sind fast alle Pumpen deutlich hörbar. Und die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind extrem laut. Dieser müsste also definitiv ausgetauscht werden, bzw beide. Somit ist wieder ein Preis am Ende, der fast an eine Custom-Wasserkühlung von aquatuning heran ragt.

Ich habe bei mir zum Beispiel die Corsair H60i 2nd Gen verbaut mit 2 beQuiet-Lüftern.

Diese hält meinen 4790K bei 4,5 Ghz auf 52 bis 57 Grad, je nach Spiel und Aussentemperatur.  Ich habe sie aber rein aus optischen Gründen verbaut, da ich keinen globigen Luftkühler im Case haben wollte, und damit ich die Luftkühlung für meine OC-RAM`s verwenden kann. Aber wirklich sinnvoll ist die H60 auch nicht, aber mir gefällt eben der "aufgeräumte" Anblick im Gehäuse.

Von daher solltest Du auch erst mal endgültig für Dich abwägen und entscheiden, ob eine AiO rein soll, was wenig bis garkeinen Sinn macht von den Temperaturen, dafür optisch gut aussieht, oder ob ein wirklich guter Luftkühler nicht die bessere weil günstigere und meist leisere Wahl wäre, oder eben doch bisschen mehr investieren für eine Custom-Wasserkühlung, die Du dann auch mal ausbauen kannst, und eine Grafikkarte mit kühlen könntest 

Darum bleibt meine persönliche Empfehlung immernoch ein Luftkühler a la Dark Rock Pro 3 für ca 70 Euro 

Greetz Erok


----------



## MrEgoshooter (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*



jumpel schrieb:


> Wow, das hört sich krass an.
> Ich komme bei 1,312 Volt auch auf etwa ~75°C in prime95 Ver 27.9
> Ist bei mir aber ein 6600K
> Wie sieht denn deine restliche Gehäuseblüftung aus und mit wieviel u/min dreht dein CPU Lüfter?



Krass inwiefern? Bis jetzt war ich AMD-User und da kommen weitaus andere Zahlen bei raus wie zb 4,6 GhZ bei 1,34 V aufm nem 8350 mit 65°C max
 unter Prime und das im Sommer mit demselben Kühler .

Meine Gehäusebelüftung besteht aus 2x 120 mm + 1x140 mm bei 900 U/min Ansaugung und 1x170mm PWM Abluft. Je nach CPU-Temperatur läuft mein CPU-Lüfter zwischen 400 und 1450 U/min und das Abluftgebläse zwischen 600 und 1200 U/min.
Da ich in einem sehr alten Haus wohne hab ich die Lüfter einfach so konfiguriert, dass im inneren des Gehäues ein höherer Luftdruck herrscht als außen und er somit weniger wie ein Staubsauger arbeitet. Deswegen auch ein Gehäuse mit Luftfiltern überall.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*

Hallo! 
Hab auch i7 4770K und komme bei 4,7/4,8 GHz bei 1,38V auf 85°C+ in Spielen... Das mit einem NH D14.. Meiner ist sogar geköpft jedoch habe ich vorerst noch normale Wärmeleitpaste drunter, bald kommt das Flüssigmetall. 

Hab mir auch überlegt eine WaKü zu besorgen (360 oder 240??) Die soll dann alleine für die CPU sein. eloops hab ich schon, wäre da eine Wasserkühlung irgendwie günstig zu haben? 
Mit günstig meine ich 0-150€. Halten die eigentlich lange oder nur ein paar Jahre?


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hab auch i7 4770K und komme bei 4,7/4,8 GHz bei 1,38V auf 85°C+ in Spielen... Das mit einem NH D14.. Meiner ist sogar geköpft jedoch habe ich vorerst noch normale Wärmeleitpaste drunter, bald kommt das Flüssigmetall.
> 
> Hab mir auch überlegt eine WaKü zu besorgen (360 oder 240??) Die soll dann alleine für die CPU sein. eloops hab ich schon, wäre da eine Wasserkühlung irgendwie günstig zu haben?
> Mit günstig meine ich 0-150€. Halten die eigentlich lange oder nur ein paar Jahre?


Phobya Pure Performance Kit 28LT-BayOne | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

sowas in der Art kannst dir kaufen

die Pumpen halten in der Regel 5 - 10 Jahre, die Kühlblöcke halten ewig, jedoch braucht man ggf einen anderen wenn man den sockel wechselt, der Radiator ist eig auch unkaputtbar wenn man ihn regulär nutzt,
genauso die Fittinge. Schläuche bleichen halt aus

Edit: die Lüfter geben meistens als erstes den Geist auf


----------



## GrueneMelone (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*

Welche Primeversion nimmst du überhaupt? Wenn es 28 oder neuer ist, ist das verständlich. Nimm mal 27.9.!


----------



## MrEgoshooter (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*

Also jut, selberbauen heißt die Devise. Danke Jungs 

Warum:
1. wollte ich schon immer mal ne WaKü
2. Sind der SR2 und der D15 zwei riesige 1,5 Kilo Klötze die am Mainboard
 und im Weg hängen wenn man mal an den Ram muss.
3. AiOs sind nicht viel besser als ein D15 dabei aber teurer.


----------



## dertyp (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*

also ich hab nen i7 4770K @ 4.3 @ 1.144 v mit nem brocken 2 das läuft sehr leise und kühl.. seit 1 1/2 jahren..


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*



dertyp schrieb:


> also ich hab nen i7 4770K @ 4.3 @ 1.144 v mit nem brocken 2 das läuft sehr leise und kühl.. seit 1 1/2 jahren..



Das ist schön für dich. Da hast du wohl nen gütigen Chip erwischt.


----------



## jumpel (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*



MrEgoshooter schrieb:


> Krass inwiefern? Bis jetzt war ich AMD-User und da kommen weitaus andere Zahlen bei raus wie zb 4,6 GhZ bei 1,34 V aufm nem 8350 mit 65°C max
> unter Prime und das im Sommer mit demselben Kühler . [...]



Krass insofern, dass du bei ~200 mV weniger die gleichen (hohen) Temperaturen wie ich hast.
Wobei wie gesagt 75°C nocht nicht bedenklich sind, vor allem in prime.
Bin mal gespannt wie hoch du bei 1,3 V kommen würdest ;]


----------



## MrEgoshooter (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*



dertyp schrieb:


> also ich hab nen i7 4770K @ 4.3 @ 1.144 v mit nem brocken 2 das läuft sehr leise und kühl.. seit 1 1/2 jahren..


Kühl und kühl sind zwei paar Schuhe.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*



MrEgoshooter schrieb:


> Kühl und kühl sind zwei paar Schuhe.



Hast du deine CPU schon gekoepft? Hab deinen Thread zwei mal ueberflogen aber leider nicht gesehen.


----------



## Kona (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*

@TE

Ich hatte meinen 4790K @ 4,7Ghz bei 1,285v (geköpft+liquid ultra) mit einer Fractal Kelvin S24 im idle bei 30°C beim zocken um die 40~50°C und maximale Temp bei volllast 65~70°C halten können.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen das eine H100 o.ä. für deine Vorhaben reicht.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*

Ihr seid alle so weit unter meiner VCORE Spannung!  
Muss meinen 4770K bei 4,6 GHz mit 1,38V betreiben.. habe dadurch 55-60 Grad in Spielen (beanspruchende wie Dying Light) und unter Last auch 60-70. Wie schafft ihr es den VCORE so niedrig zu halten? Meine CPU ist auch gekoepft und Fluessigmetall ist ebenso drauf. Wird gekuehlt von einer H110i GT.


----------



## lunaticx (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle so weit unter meiner VCORE Spannung!
> Muss meinen 4770K bei 4,6 GHz mit 1,38V betreiben.. habe dadurch 55-60 Grad in Spielen (beanspruchende wie Dying Light) und unter Last auch 60-70. Wie schafft ihr es den VCORE so niedrig zu halten? Meine CPU ist auch gekoepft und Fluessigmetall ist ebenso drauf. Wird gekuehlt von einer H110i GT.



Schlechte Güte der CPU, sozusagen einfach Pech


----------



## Pikachu0077 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*

Thermaltake Water 3.  Ultimate, CPU-Kuhler schwarz, PWM
Diesen AIO Kühler habe ich und kann ihn nur Empfehlen.


----------



## MrEgoshooter (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle so weit unter meiner VCORE Spannung!
> Muss meinen 4770K bei 4,6 GHz mit 1,38V betreiben.. habe dadurch 55-60 Grad in Spielen (beanspruchende wie Dying Light) und unter Last auch 60-70. Wie schafft ihr es den VCORE so niedrig zu halten? Meine CPU ist auch gekoepft und Fluessigmetall ist ebenso drauf. Wird gekuehlt von einer H110i GT.



4,6 Ghz ist viel bei den i7ern, die sind werksmäßig schon ziemlich ausgereizt was die Taktung angeht, bei den meisten Chips kannst du froh sein wenn du bis 4,5 kommst. Ich kenn jemanden der hat 15 Chips ausprobiert und nur einer davon kam grade ansatzweise in die Nähe von 5 Ghz, allerdings ohne Köpfen und mit Brocken 2. Entweder hat Intel da gewaltig was verkackt oder was ich mir eher vorstellen kann ist, dass bei 22nm die Fertigung aus technischer Sicht grade so hinhaut, die Toleranzen aber trotzdem relativ hoch sind weil sonst zuviel Ausschuss dabei rauskommt, einfach weil die Technik es nicht besser kann.


----------



## MrEgoshooter (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4,2-4,4 Ghz - lohnt sich selber bauen oder reicht eine "kompakt" WaKü?*



Pikachu0077 schrieb:


> Thermaltake Water 3. Ultimate, CPU-Kuhler schwarz, PWM
> Diesen AIO Kühler habe ich und kann ihn nur Empfehlen.



Den hab ich mir auch schon angesehen, aber wegen der kurzen Verschlauchung krieg ich den wahrscheinlich nicht oder nur schlecht eingebaut.

EDIT:
Wakü läuft Phobya UC2-LT, Alpahcool Nexos ST30 Full Copper, Laing DDC + Alphacool 5,25" Bayres.  4,4 Ghz bei 1,13 V 56°C in Prime   40°C +/-5°C je nach Spiel. Hat sich gelohnt die Sache.


----------

